# Best TV or Movie furry appearences



## Lewi (Aug 18, 2009)

Do you know of any movies or TV shows that have had apperances of members of the furry fandom? Wether it's a news report, a documentary, or a box-office hit, post it here.

Lewi


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 18, 2009)

CSI.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Aug 18, 2009)

American Dad had an episode where somehow they got caught up in the middle of a furcon lol


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 18, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> CSI.


Lulz.

Uh, news reports?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 18, 2009)

Our very own Poetigress apparently was one of the girls who helped write that guest script for an episode of Tiny Toons.  I don't know how many of you remember that one, but yeah.. awhile back, she wrote of it in one of her journals, so I guess that was her.  Not exactly an 'appearance' (although, come to think of it, didn't they have some animated versions of the girls in there at some point?), but it's still pretty cool.


----------



## Takoto (Aug 18, 2009)

I remember ages ago there was a news report about a man who's gotten tattoos, facial reconstruction, tooth work done... and so on, just so he resembles a tiger.
Then I saw him on a documented about Furries called "Anna meets the Furries". Does that count?


----------



## Koray (Aug 18, 2009)

....wrong....


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Aug 19, 2009)

1000 Ways to die

Apperntly a furry is a person who likes to dress up like an animal and do fun things like group sex.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Aug 19, 2009)

The best one I saw was in the now canceled series, Back to you. When one of the reporters did this piece on a Fur Con, and the furries did not like what he said.


----------



## Lewi (Aug 20, 2009)

Miko78 said:


> American Dad had an episode where somehow they got caught up in the middle of a furcon lol


  Ahem.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ncml9Ad1wE


----------



## Arthreas (Aug 20, 2009)

:l


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 20, 2009)

Lewi said:


> Ahem.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ncml9Ad1wE



Lawl, I remember that XD


----------



## Mojotaian (Aug 21, 2009)

Does Pluck-a-Duck from "Hey Hey it's Saturday" count? Not sure if the person was a furry or not... but they were wearing a duck suit and throwing things at people...


----------



## Koray (Aug 21, 2009)

I think in one episode of ER? or was it Grey's Anatomy? I can't remember...


----------



## Morroke (Aug 21, 2009)

There was a furry cat on Animal Planet once. It was especially furry.

No but really I don't watch TV enough.

CSI probably.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 21, 2009)

I like what American Dad did best.

Vrooooom. Vroooooom.


----------



## Lewi (Aug 21, 2009)

Shadow said:


> I like what American Dad did best.
> 
> Vrooooom. Vroooooom.


  I'm a squirrel and that feels good...


----------



## Midna (Aug 21, 2009)

there was a music video i remember from a while ago...
it had people in fursuits and i think a murder


----------



## KitVolpe (Aug 22, 2009)

Midna said:


> there was a music video i remember from a while ago...
> it had people in fursuits and i think a murder


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9XC_sYp0g0http://www.youtube.com/verify_age?&next_url=/watch?v=L9XC_sYp0g0


----------



## Azerane (Aug 22, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> Does Pluck-a-Duck from "Hey Hey it's Saturday" count? Not sure if the person was a furry or not... but they were wearing a duck suit and throwing things at people...


 
=O Pluck-a-Duck! That was the best show ever, that's a good point, I guess that could be classed as furry, then again, so could every mascot for almost anything, ever. They're more just anthro than furry though. Though a lot of the people wearing them could very well be furries.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 22, 2009)

Lewi said:


> Ahem.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ncml9Ad1wE



funny but wrong...


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 22, 2009)

KitVolpe said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9XC_sYp0g0



........??


----------



## Lewi (Aug 31, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> I think in one episode of ER? or was it Grey's Anatomy? I can't remember...


  I think you mean CSI.


----------



## Twylyght (Aug 31, 2009)

Takoto said:


> I remember ages ago there was a news report about a man who's gotten tattoos, facial reconstruction, tooth work done... and so on, just so he resembles a tiger.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZWX_QA1smk

I think this is who you were talking about.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oG2_1ixHuk  Skip to about 5:52.


----------



## JoeStrike (Aug 31, 2009)

ER had a subplot about furries a while before CSI. Two fursuiters (roo & possum, I believe) wound up in the ER after coming to blows over a plushie. The plot ended with one of the 'suiters stealing a doctor's cherished animal hand puppet. They made it pretty clear the suiter was going to jerk off with it.

On Entourage (HBO) one of the guys met a gal who wanted him to suit up & screw her while lifting up her tail & spanking her backside. The guy couldn't bring himself to do it, so one of his buddies volunteered instead; episode with the above taking place & squirrel gal squeaking in happy agony.

My favorite though was on the "My Life as a Teenage Robot" Nickelodeon cartoon. In 1 episode a robot turns out to be part attack dog; when it starts going after people one of the kids puts on a cat suit he just happened to have with him - "Lucky I was on my way to the Feline Fan Convention" - to distract the dog.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 31, 2009)

Fox News.


----------



## Midna (Sep 12, 2009)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=381098
I found it!


----------



## furry fan (Sep 19, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> I think in one episode of ER? or was it Grey's Anatomy? I can't remember...


it was er i remember because my mom asked me if i did that shit i almost killed my self


----------



## Lewi (Sep 19, 2009)

furry fan said:


> it was er i remember because my mom asked me if i did that shit i almost killed my self


  Agreed =3


----------



## Dass (Sep 19, 2009)

furry fan said:


> it was er i remember because my mom asked me if i did that shit i almost killed my self



My parents watch ER.
...
...
...
CRAP!


----------



## russetwolf13 (Sep 20, 2009)

Booga the mutant kangaroo, from Tank Girl. It's a comic, but who cares. He dressed like a rock star, and had a hot girlfriend who owned a tank. What more do you need?


----------

